# Gold Membership



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Can you tell me what this involves, how you join, and th cost please. Many thanks


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Pippa, Are you talking about SUk Gold Membership?
All the info is on the board under Membership and it is all downloadable.
Hope this helps
EJJB
  x


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

No, I already have that info. I thought you could become gold members on this board, as I am classed as a jnr member here, and there are also gold members. Are you directly linked to SUK then?? Just wondering


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Wannabeeamummy

Gold membership is based on the amount of posts you have done. You dont pay to be a gold member you only pay to be a Charter member. The information on how to be a Charter member is on this link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59180.0

love kImx x x


----------

